# John Deere 750 backhoe hook up question.



## Matthew Schug (3 mo ago)

I just purchased a 750 and I came with a backhoe but there is no place to hook it up to. Can someone send me a picture of how it would be connected. It looks like I have to put some kind of T in and run it to fitting to plug the backhoe in. It has a Pioneer 4050-3 female connection and 8010-4 male. Not knowing much about tractors I am guessing one is a pressure line and the other a return line.


----------



## crkranz (3 mo ago)

Maybe see if you can find the OEM manual online?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Matthew, welcome to the tractor forum.

According to tractordata.com the backhoe for a JD 750 tractor is a Model 7. Attached below is a diagram of the main and lower frame for the backhoe. I presume these are mounting frames??



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/68102/referrer/navigation/pgId/43944574


----------



## crkranz (3 mo ago)

Just checked and the manual for model 7 is available for free download on JD website
OMM113912 is the number for manual
pdf is attached


----------



## joninva (Aug 15, 2021)

Has the backhoe been used on this tractor before? If not, you might need to buy a hydraulic remote valve kit for your tractor ( I'm assuming it doesn't have one now or you'd have 2 outlets on the back to plug in to )


----------

